# The Legion Setup



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This may be the Army List area, but it's also the Tactics area, and it seems that the Tactics are decidedly lacking in here.

I've found that setup is a more important part of the game than it is in 40k, and I thought it'd be a good idea to post the classic Roman Legion general deployment.










The wings are made up of your cavalry. They're able to range ahead of the army, and can advance and set up flank charges early.

The flanks should be decent units, but not the best offensively in the army. Solid Core Units work well here. Their job is purely to defend against enemy fast cavalry attempting to run the flank of the battle line. 

The guard units consist of your ranged support as well as a unit that can support the formation's flank.

The Auxiliary Line is made up of weak troops and skirmishers. Their purpose is to intercept enemy charges and block line of sight to your Battle Line. Weak Core Units and swarms go here.

The Battle Line is made up of your hardened troops. Things like Black Orcs, Chaos Warriors, Empire Greatswords, and the like go here-- these are the units that are hard offensively and will carry the weight of the fighting for you. They need high leadership to prevent them from getting spooked by the fleeing Auxiliary Line. When the Auxiliary line breaks, the Battle Line charges, so you're able to bait enemy units into charging you and hold them in place while your good stuff gets ready to fight.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nice work son of horus, i use this basic lay out for my vampire counts. The axillary line is made up of Zombies and ghouls, Right and left guard are black knights or a black coach and the wings are dire wolves. Then i have Fell bats as an ambushing force effectively.
Nice work we should post more stuff like this, i'll get my coloured pens out.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found it works wonders with O&G. I place bolt throwers in the guard slots, form the battle line with Black Orcs and Big 'Uns, the Auxiliary Line is Night Goblins (not for Fanatics, but for the lower leadership-- I WANT them to run away when the time is right.) Then, I put Gobbo Cav on the wings, and regular Boyz in the flanks. Unless I'm fighting the local Dwarf army o' doom that's like 30-0-3 or something insane like that, it works phenominally well, even with Animosity and the like.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Out of interest black guard being good at defending in the next army book... would they go on the flanks?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yes they would, with warriors and corsairs in the centre.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

this tactica doesnt seem to fit woodelves but looks strong for empire, vampires, bretonians and the like. mind you being a hit and run lines of men dont really exist, especially in a forest.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet work horus, nice one


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Really good idea. is always good to try and fit historic tactics imn to warhammer. if it works for them it'll work for you.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

im planning on making a similar post in the other tactics threads by ancient but i think we should have a broader look at these tactics. like how to break them. what if my opponent decides to read these boards and comes up with the thought of using this strategy? how than do i break it?

to be honest with this strategy i wouldnt have a clue. the romans tactics were so superior they conquered most of the known world back than. 

I just thought it would be a nice idea to open up the discussion about what tactics you all used when facing a situation like this. might make the threads an even better read.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Against the legion set up i would use the spear head (tactica coming soon).


----------

